# Need Help - Condensation Problem - Mini Camper/Teardrop Trailer



## huntfish2011

I guess I didn't do enough research and see the reviews about condensation problems on these types of trailers during the winter. The condensation is on the windows, metal framing of the door, under the bedding/mattress, and on the wood from mattress height up about 8". I've been doing some research on how to prevent the condensation but not sure if it will help or be a waste of money. I've been camping the past two weekends with the temperatures ranging from the 20's to 50's.

The first weekend I noticed the condensation but was able to open the windows and let the trailer air out and dry during the day. I didn't think much about fixing the problem after this trip.

This past weekend, the temps stayed in the 40's and 50's and raining. I was not able to open the windows and allow to air out. I was gone during the day and would leave the heater on to dry the camper out. What I didn't account for was the moisture under the mattress/bedding retaining moisture. On the final night the creases were damp where the padding folds.

Some suggest opening the roof vent or windows. (I don't have a roof vent and I couldn't crack windows due to rain.) The windows are a possibility when not raining.

My thoughts when raining outside to help prevent condensation. 
1. Buy a anti fatigue utility mat to put under the bedding, keeping it off the cold floor. 
2. Putting a box of disposable Damprid on the shelf. 
3. Plugging in a fan to keep air moving. 
4. Buying a dehumidifier and letting it run. 

I think if I do all of this it may keep the moisture out. I donâ€™t know. What do yâ€™all think? Is there a better moisture barrier to place on the floor?


----------



## redexpress

https://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/29507785.cfm


----------



## Ducktracker

We have a bigger RV and run a dehumidifier even when not in it. Seems to help. Haven't had the moisture since.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Txredfish

In the winter, I use a couple of Damp Rid in my 28' in my trailer. I put one up front on front kitchen counter and another one in rear bedroom. In the summer. I have my my trailer plugged into electric. I set my A/C on 80. Seems to do the job.


----------



## Slip

I use a humidifier myself. Those damp rids and such remove a lit5le, but the humidifier removes anywhere from a quart to a gallon a day depending on weather. I keep it set to run when not using trailer and sometimes while camping. Heats up trailer in summer, but humidity is always good inside.


----------



## Arlon

If you can, use an electric heat pump. Propane is horrible in compact spaces because it makes water when it oxidizes. Electric is way better if you have power available. I use a portable heat pump for heat and AC in my van. Cheap, and it pulls a lot of moisture out of the air (AC is always running) in either heat or cool mode. The heat pump just has a diverter that runs the output in opposite directions.


----------



## catndahats

we have a larger teardrop ([email protected]) and don't notice condensation enough to mention, but have found that cracking a window or opening the roof top vent an inch really lowers the humidity level and keeps air moving in this kind of weather. We don't use the propane heater, but have a tiny electric space heater so would recommend that. Have seen a lot of folks with smaller teardrops place an EZ-up canopy over the camper in rain and hot summer sun...so, that may be another alternative so you can crack the windows in rainy weather.


----------



## RLwhaler

Arlon said:


> If you can, use an electric heat pump. Propane is horrible in compact spaces because it makes water when it oxidizes. Electric is way better if you have power available. I use a portable heat pump for heat and AC in my van. Cheap, and it pulls a lot of moisture out of the air (AC is always running) in either heat or cool mode. The heat pump just has a diverter that runs the output in opposite directions.


What brand is that Arlon?

What kind of van are you running? ..if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BullyARed

^^^ We gave two portable AC/Heater (Samsung and GE) away after Harvey. Now we have the same condensation problem with our Casita. Well, we have to shop for another one. For now we just take out the mattress and blankets and put them in the garage.


----------

